# Newbie needs advice on BR750A



## solocamq32 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello all,I am new to the forum and am looking for advice on setting up my NH BR750A.
I am in the north Tx area and have used 35 series John Deeres for the last 16 years,I just traded both a 435 & 535 in on the NH,I have never used one before and am looking for any advice I can get on setting it up and anything I need to know that yall have learned the hard way,I was running my 435 right up to the oversize bale limit with the pressure all the way up,it made tight 4X6 bales when baleing good hay,I have been told that the NH will put a lot more hay in the bale and that I should make the bales a little smaller to make them easy to handle,so where would be a good statrting point as far as bale size,density,and number of wraps,and what is the best size windrow to lay down,it has the Xtra wide pickup which I have never used before either,right now it has white bale wrap in it but the dealership says that black wrap is better,but a little more $$$.
So as you can see any advise would be a big help,BTW I bale grain(wheat and oats) in the spring and coastal and sudan in the summer.


----------



## darren (Nov 18, 2009)

sorry u got rid of 435.From my experince , NH won't make as good of a bale.


----------



## solocamq32 (Apr 15, 2010)

I hope you are wrong,I guy I knew (now dead) switched a couple of years ago from a 430 to a NH,it was amazing to see the differance in the bales he was making,they were so much better than mine it was not even close,and I just hope mine comes close to what he was doing.


----------



## solocamq32 (Apr 15, 2010)

this is a wheat field we baled last year after it was lost to a late freeze and ins. payed off,








I guess it did not post I will try later.


----------



## solocamq32 (Apr 15, 2010)

Finally got it.


----------



## sread (Nov 9, 2009)

We are running a 750a behind a ts115 here in Western Australia. They do make a nice bale but the center isn't as tight as a john deere bale. to overcome this we start slower, 1st high, and then change up to 3rd or 4th high after the bale size is bigger than 32 inches. They have a 2 inch wider bail chamber than the JD so the same diameter roll is heavier. they come standard in aus with the wide pickup and work great but the feed augers on the side can block easy with moist hay or silage and break the main drive sheer bolt so dont run heavy to one side or the other, our NH dealer fitted it with new designed augers to improve flow and now the newer BR7070 come with the custom augers standard. We average 3 to 5 metric tonne to the acre per hay cut and normally windrow 2 10 foot mower swarths into one. with net wraps we do 2 1/4 wraps for 5'6" rolls using genuine nh edge cover wrap (white with blue stripes) whis holds fine, no tails thou make sure the knife is striking the stopper evenly. Also, the shoots in the side of the chamber for the edge wrap to cover the bale sometimes have weld slag in them from the factory that can tear the net, if so, chip it out with a cold chisel or smooth with a die grinder. Any other queries, yell out


----------



## solocamq32 (Apr 15, 2010)

thank you SREAD that is what I am looking for,my new baler is an 07 model and it has the augers on the sides to feed the edges,I am going to pick up a 10 wheel V rake in the next couple of weeks to make a wider windrow,I will play with it to see how wide I can go without driving on the windrow with the tractor and not U shape the bale,the best bales I ever put through my 435 were sudan that I never raked where the windrows were as wide as the pickup and very uniform,I was making 3 1/2 - 4 bales an acre and they were all nice and square,if I baled more fields like that I could make a nice living baling hay,but I normally pull two 11' windrows into one to get a big enough windrow to keep the bales tight,I normally cut in 6th or 7th gear and bale in 5th or 6th gear on a 4440 W/PS,so from what you are saying I might need to slow down a bit when starting the bale and until it gets midsize,I used the old baler so long I could listen to the tractor and tell when I was putting to much hay in the baler,I look foward to the new baler but not learning all the ins and outs of what makes it tick,thanks agian for the input,BTW it rained all day today with hay on the ground so I will have some junk hay to play with once it drys up a little.


----------



## sread (Nov 9, 2009)

you dont have to run slow till a mid sized bale, just until the core is formed. i change up when the bale size starts to register on the display, 32 inches. Our NH rep told us that the soft centre is deliberate so hay spears can go into the center of the roll easier... Bull s*** if you ask me. just a downside of the bale running on rollers instead of hanging from the belts like in the JD machines. On the upside thou, belt changes happen half as often than the JD cos they dont get as stretched from the extra weight and the bearings are like 3 times the size in the NH over the JD so alot less cooked bearings


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

sread said:


> They have a 2 inch wider bail chamber than the JD so the same diameter roll is heavier.


What? My 466 and my 468 both have chambers that are 46"

According to NH website your 750 has a 46.5" wide chamber.


----------



## sread (Nov 9, 2009)

just checked out the 7070 (current model 750) at the new holland website which is here

http://agriculture.newholland.com/au/en/Products/Balers/BR7000/Pages/products_techinfo.aspx

bale with for the NH is 1.2m which is 47.2 inches, not quite 48 like i said but still wider... sorry


----------



## sread (Nov 9, 2009)

it also means that for every 38 bales from the NH the JD has made 39. that is if the machines are making the same size diameter bale. Sucks to know this if you are a contractor with a NH and charge the same per bale as a contractor with a JD


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

I think they just rounded up as the USA dimensions still say 46.5" or 118 cm

Unless your model is different than ours here in the states.

I just took a measurement of my 468 and it does measure 46.125". Curious if yours actually measures 1.2 meters or if it measures 118 cm


----------



## solocamq32 (Apr 15, 2010)

I will check mine as soon as I can get it out of the barn,we had 4" of rain this weekend so it may be awhile,I never measured my 435 I just assumed it was 48".


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

solocamq32 said:


> I will check mine as soon as I can get it out of the barn,we had 4" of rain this weekend so it may be awhile,I never measured my 435 I just assumed it was 48".


I used to also. I doubt there could be much difference because then net wrap would have to be different too


----------



## solocamq32 (Apr 15, 2010)

SREAD, thanks for the info,I noticed that some of my bales were lumpy and had hay putruding from the center,so I sloowed down until the bale had formed to 36" and that seemed to help,I have also got in better hay and started makeing my windrow wider and that has made the bale a lot better also,I have put almost 300 bales through it in the last week and it is one sweet baler just wish I had changed balers a couple of years ago.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

You most likely have the wide pickup or even the xtra sweep pickup on that baler. What I found with my 644 was to make a windrow 8-12 inches wider than the bale chamber. If somebody else raked the hay and raked em single, I'll either won't waste my time with all that weaving or I'll tell em to kick one row next to the other. The absolute easiest way to get good solid bales that handle and stack well is to make sure you're feeding hay clear across the bale chamber at all times. Might have to drive a little slower because of the bigger rows, but you'll get more done baling heavier rows than lighter ones.


----------



## solocamq32 (Apr 15, 2010)

you are correct about the xtra sweep,the pick up is wider than the tractor tires,but a 48-50 inch windrow seems to work the best if the hay is heavy enough,the guys at my local JD dealer make fun of me for running a "ford" baler but they cant deny the how good the bales are.


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't think you can go wrong with New Holland. I've been running the BR series since they came out in '04 I think it was, before that I had the 650, 654 and 658. Remember that NH has core springs that control the bale density while the core is formed and these are adjustable. Once the core is formed then the Hydraulic density takes over which is also adjustable. If you ever have trouble with core starts particularly in dry slippery crops I would recommend to you that you get some 1/4" square stock and weld onto the floor roll and one or two more of the forming rolls in between the exisitng rods. As for the Black 'FASTNET', it is quiet a bit stronger than woven net wrap however it is more expensive for less feet per roll and does not offer over the edge coverage. If you choose to run FASTNET, you will need to make a few adjustments to the net wrapper. I hope this helps and I certainly think you will be proud of your purchase. BLUE RULES!


----------



## CImpson (May 9, 2010)

Yes you went with a good choice in baler selection you will not go wrong with the New Holland baler. Im running a 466 jd 2000 model right now yea i like it but john deere do not have the best balers by far at all i believe New Holland and Vermeer has them beat by a longshot thats just my opinion i just know my next baler will be a New Holland better quality by far and not overrated like John Deere is. One other tip of advice on the net Wrap dont pay 275 dollar a Roll and up from new holland. I bought a pallet of net wrap from J.J Prichett and i love it its way tougher than john deeres net wrap and its supposed to be the best but its not just overrated again its worth the money and i wrap mine at 2.3 wraps and i can go about 220 bales on one roll.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

I have been around John Deere Balers my whole life i was sold on them. But i had so much trouble with my last two 568 sets of balers. We run two JD balers and try to trade every other year so we can stay out of trouble with fixing them. I have a netwrap customer in Kansas who runs NH balers he owns 3 balers and he says that he doesnt have to worry about touching his balers until after 12,000 bales. My JD baler i was replacing bearings after i baled my first 1500 bales. I have alot of netwrap customers and I see alot of different balers and i know my next balers will be either New Holland or Vermeer. Both brands of balers seem to be better. I'm impressed with hearing how good they run for my customers. I know i'm hard on my balers because we bale anything and everything we can get in a windrow. But you have to make things pay. We baled 19,000 bales last year. And 28,000 bales the year before. I just sold my baler 3 weeks ago on are sale i had almost 18,000 bales on it in 1.5 years of haying and I know i had to fix my Cam bearings on my pickup atleast 17 times. 14 times the first year i had it. Since JD changed the bearings they used on the pickup I never had nearly as much trouble. My dad and I decided are next balers arnt gonna be green if we decide to get back into haying again.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

Thankyou Colby for posting about my netwrap. I have netwrap for sale if anyone needs some. My Heavy duty netwrap i was baling wheat straw and corn stalks with 2.3 wraps. If anyone has any questions my cell phone is 402-340-0890.


----------

